
Robert Caro, the Art of Biography No. 5 (2016) - diodorus
https://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/6442/robert-caro-the-art-of-biography-no-5-robert-caro
======
oldmancoyote
I really don't have anything to add. I just feel that I have to say "awesome".

~~~
akkartik
I still remember vividly the day 5 years ago that I found
[http://www.esquire.com/print-this/robert-
caro-0512?page=all](http://www.esquire.com/print-this/robert-
caro-0512?page=all) on HN.

~~~
weavie
This 404s for me?

~~~
akkartik
Yes it does, but it worked yesterday. Strange! Here's one that just worked:
[http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/books/a13522/robert-
car...](http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/books/a13522/robert-caro-0512)

~~~
weavie
Awesome. Thanks.

------
cwilkes
Thanks for posting. I loved Caro starting with The Power Broker and then on to
the LBJ series.

He gave a talk out here in Seattle a long time ago and tailored it to the
audience with stories about Scoop Jackson, a long time senator. People in the
audience loved it. I just wish there were younger people there -- the books do
look daunting and the subject matter appears to be dry but they are
fascinating.

